

Using Rust to Make a Safer Interface for Yahoo’s Fast MDBM Database - jakub-
https://erickt.github.io/blog/2014/12/13/rust-and-mdbm/

======
steveklabnik
The best quote is at the end, IMHO:

> Baring bugs, this mdbm library should perform at roughly the same speed as
> the C library, but eliminate many very painful bug opportunities that
> require tools like Valgrind to debug.

This is exactly why I'm so excited about Rust.

~~~
alfiedotwtf
So say we all.

> but eliminate many very painful bug opportunities that require tools like
> Valgrind to debug.

That's an understatement. Rust won't just eliminate many very painful bugs,
but probably the most common class of errors too!

~~~
baq
Rust is awesome, but coming from usual languages is... frustrating. You need
to internalize that the compiler _really_ knows better what's safe and what
isn't and it takes a while.

~~~
dmix
Yep also the type system is very unforgiving but probably by design.

